# Unsure if this is actually happening...??



## lou belle

Hi there! We've been ttc no.3, a couple of days ago, about CD 26 I had a small amount of brown spotting. Then no more whatsoever. This prompted me to poas on CD28. Got a definite but not that strong of a line! Decided to retest 2 days later and it's basically the same strength, so one day later I tested again and no change! With my other two babies I had stronger lines so I never retested. Would you have expected the line to be progressively darker after 3 days??


----------



## Classic Girl

I see progression! How long are your cycles typically?


----------



## SY92

I 100% see progression in those tests! \\:D/ <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great progression!


----------



## lou belle

Do you think so? God I would have thought it would be much darker, then again I've never looked for progression before #-o

My cycles would normally be 28 days. Thinking of testing again tomorrow :shock:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck on your next test!


----------



## lou belle

Sadly it was not meant to be this time... started cramping and bleeding today :-( x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## lou belle

Thank you ❤


----------



## JessaBear36

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------

